# S-a rupt relatia cu un prieten foarte apropiat...



## Mani23

Hi everybody
May somebody translate for me in English or French the following sentence, please? Thank you very much.
's-a rupt relatia cu un prieten foarte apropiat atat de tare incat in curand nu se va mai lipi din nou'


----------



## Kraus

"A relation with a very close friend has broken so sharply that it won't start again soon". 

Here "start again" is not the right word: in Romanian "a lipi" means "to glue", like when something breaks up and you try to fix it with the glue.


----------



## Mani23

Thank you very much for the translation (and sorry for my bad english...) ; I still have a question : might it be a boyfriend or the sentence doesn't allow to think so ?
Happy new year 2007


----------



## Kraus

Bonne année!!!

I don't think it might be a boyfriend because of the use of the indeterminate article. "Un prieten" = "A friend", "Prietenul" = "The boyfriend"

But any correction is welcome!


----------

